# Interior Ceiling Height-Outback 312Bh Vs. Laredo 303Tg



## islandmansam

I am researching online and cannot find the interior ceiling heights of these two models. I am 6'6" so it is a major concern for me. Also, does anyone know the distance from the master bedroom headboard wall to the entertainment center at the foot of the bed. Any assistance would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## huntr70

If you consider the crowned roof/ceiling of the new 10th Anniversary build in the OB, it will be several inches higher than the Laredo.

Also, the entertainment center is about 8-10 inches away from the mattress in the OB.


----------



## Yukon Eric

huntr70 said:


> If you consider the crowned roof/ceiling of the new 10th Anniversary build in the OB, it will be several inches higher than the Laredo.
> 
> Also, the entertainment center is about 8-10 inches away from the mattress in the OB.


Just to confirm what huntr70 said, the entertainment center is far enough away from the mattress that you can change out the 74" RV mattress with a standard 80" mattress. This sealed the deal for us when we bought our 312bh. RV mattress that came with the unit was terrible.

Yukon


----------



## Jewellfamily

islandmansam said:


> I am researching online and cannot find the interior ceiling heights of these two models. I am 6'6" so it is a major concern for me. Also, does anyone know the distance from the master bedroom headboard wall to the entertainment center at the foot of the bed. Any assistance would be greatly appreciated.


I have the 2011 312BH (not the 10th ann. version, but the standard). I measured it from floor to ceiling and it is at 6' 5 1/2" to 6'6" at the highest point. The lights that hang down are at about 6'4". They tout that the 312BH 10th anniversary edition with the new vaulted ceiling adds 4" of roof height, so that roof should be about 6'10" and 6'8" or so at the lights. Probably worth a look for your height. Plus the 10th anniversary edition units have the new front end, bigger tv, and just some cool little differences.

Good luck with your search!


----------



## Insomniak

I measured ceiling heights yesterday in the 10th anniversary edition, and the previous versions. At the center, the 10th anniversary edition is a whopping 82 1/2" (6' 10-1/2") and the non-10th is 77-1/2" as previously mentioned. The 10th anniversary edition slopes down at the walls to about 78". It gives the trailer a nice, open look and makes it feel more roomy.


----------



## kmonty1

I just bought one and what a difference in height from the 2011. We went to the camper show knowing what we wanted, 2011 Outback, then we stepped into the 2012 and the first thing I noticed was the ceiling height. Then the dealer told us this is not the one you wanted but the newer model, that's when we ordered it. Just picked it up last Monday. It's way better then the '11 IMO.


----------



## Insomniak

kmonty1 said:


> I just bought one and what a difference in height from the 2011. We went to the camper show knowing what we wanted, 2011 Outback, then we stepped into the 2012 and the first thing I noticed was the ceiling height. Then the dealer told us this is not the one you wanted but the newer model, that's when we ordered it. Just picked it up last Monday. It's way better then the '11 IMO.


2012 model? Is that the 10th anniversary edition? Our dealer didn't say anything about 2012 models, and the Keystone web site only shows the 2011 flavors.


----------



## kmonty1

Insomniak said:


> I just bought one and what a difference in height from the 2011. We went to the camper show knowing what we wanted, 2011 Outback, then we stepped into the 2012 and the first thing I noticed was the ceiling height. Then the dealer told us this is not the one you wanted but the newer model, that's when we ordered it. Just picked it up last Monday. It's way better then the '11 IMO.


2012 model? Is that the 10th anniversary edition? Our dealer didn't say anything about 2012 models, and the Keystone web site only shows the 2011 flavors.
[/quote]

Yes it is, we only paid $500 more for the 2012 over the 2011, and it has some nice new features on it.


----------



## huntr70

2012 models have just become available......

A 10th Anniversary model is either a 2011 or 2012.

They built 2 models in 2011, the regular 2011's were built in late 2010, and then the Anniversary models (which is the way they will all be built) started in January.


----------



## Insomniak

What new features do the 2012 models have? I don't know if ours has been built yet, but I'm gonna contact our dealer to find out. When we bought our 28RSDS in May of 2007, they were just rolling out the 2008 models, so it's possible ours will be a 2012 as well.


----------



## kmonty1

Insomniak said:


> What new features do the 2012 models have? I don't know if ours has been built yet, but I'm gonna contact our dealer to find out. When we bought our 28RSDS in May of 2007, they were just rolling out the 2008 models, so it's possible ours will be a 2012 as well.


It has the higher ceiling, a fiberglass front with lights built in. They added the trailer hitch in the back. White cabinets above the sink to make it feel larger. It has hook ups for cable and satellite in the back of the trailer. And as far as I know that is it, but the height is the biggest change and well needed, it almost feels like a 5th wheel inside.


----------



## Insomniak

kmonty1 said:


> What new features do the 2012 models have? I don't know if ours has been built yet, but I'm gonna contact our dealer to find out. When we bought our 28RSDS in May of 2007, they were just rolling out the 2008 models, so it's possible ours will be a 2012 as well.


It has the higher ceiling, a fiberglass front with lights built in. They added the trailer hitch in the back. White cabinets above the sink to make it feel larger. It has hook ups for cable and satellite in the back of the trailer. And as far as I know that is it, but the height is the biggest change and well needed, it almost feels like a 5th wheel inside.
[/quote]

Hmm, sounds like the 10th anniversary edition that we ordered. Our dealer didn't refer to it by a model year, just "10th anniversary". Probably won't be much difference between 2011 and 2012 versions anyway. Now, if they brought back all-white cabinets and the old "Fawn" interior for 2012, I'd stop our order and wait awhile, lol... The ceiling height of 6'10" is what sold the deal for us. Outbacks have long had lower ceilings than other brands out there - our 28RSDS ceiling is 6'4" and has always felt a bit less spacious.


----------



## kmonty1

We thought we were getting a 2011 too until we signed the paper work that said 2012. Just the top cabinets over the sink are white, the others are still wood color.


----------



## willingtonpaul

kmonty1 said:


> We thought we were getting a 2011 too until we signed the paper work that said 2012. Just the top cabinets over the sink are white, the others are still wood color.


are they white or the "touch of butter rum" off white like the 2010's ?


----------



## Insomniak

willingtonpaul said:


> We thought we were getting a 2011 too until we signed the paper work that said 2012. Just the top cabinets over the sink are white, the others are still wood color.


are they white or the "touch of butter rum" off white like the 2010's ?
[/quote]

The upper cabinets (most of them anyway) are the "touch of butter rum" color. Keystone has been doing the two-tone color scheme for the last few years in the Outback line. We really liked the all-white (not butter rum) cabinets in our 23rs and 28rsds. Easy to clean and gave a lighter, brighter look to the trailer.


----------

